# Happy goldens



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Copley with his squirrel game face on


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Tally and Copley still playing around after our two hour hike


----------



## Thegoldenclaa (Dec 16, 2011)

Wow, beautiful pictures!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Not many photos of Finn bc he was a red blur dashing around the woods


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

They are gorgeous. So jealous especially since you have snow.


----------



## LaylaBauer1718 (Sep 25, 2011)

Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous!!! Great pictures! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

MikaTallulah said:


> They are gorgeous. So jealous especially since you have snow.


I treasure the snow in Maine because it means no ticks, no porcupines, and less mud!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

So beautiful they take my breath away, love seeing them happy!


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Beautiful dogs, their coats are fabulous!


----------



## Feldenak (May 8, 2011)

Simply gorgeous. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Gorgeous pictures of your group!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Are you feeling better? Not to burst your bubble, but I removed a tick from a client's pet yesterday!!! Great photos.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

I love seeing your pictures. Your dogs have great adventures!


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

What stunning pictures! What camera are you using? They are great!!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Your pictures are FANTASTIC!!! The expressions, the motion, the country side and of course your Goldens....you've captured it all. I'm going to have to get a DSLR and a bag full of lenses and then find someone like you to shoot the pictures for me .

Have you had a problem with porcupines? They used to be a problem around here but thankfully I haven't seen any for years now. We had one dog who took a shot in the face...I cringe just thinking about it.

Pete


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Great pictures of your handsome crew. Looks like they had a great day. Great to heat that Finn is still a busy blur. If you need some more snow I can send you some from Van Buren. LOL


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Great shots


----------



## Benita (Oct 12, 2011)

Beautiful pictures. They sure look happy :wave:


----------



## Dakotadog (Jan 2, 2012)

Beautiful photos! Goldens sure are majestic aren't they!


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

What beautiful pictures! You have a great talent! They looked like they had a ball! I would love some pointers on taking photos of goldens some time. I have a nice camera and try to take nice ones, but that is it!


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

Absolutely stunning!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Sally's Mom said:


> Are you feeling better? Not to burst your bubble, but I removed a tick from a client's pet yesterday!!! Great photos.


I'm gleeful no surgery. Hiking is my idea of bed rest, lol. That stinks about the tick. Are you going to use Cornell's new tick infection lab tests?


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

FeatherRiverSam said:


> Have you had a problem with porcupines? They used to be a problem around here but thankfully I haven't seen any for years now. We had one dog who took a shot in the face...I cringe just thinking about it.
> 
> Pete


Last year, we had a porcupine epidemic, and each golden took quills in the face at least once during the late summer. Fat little buggers climb trees- who knew?


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Lucky Penny said:


> What beautiful pictures! You have a great talent! They looked like they had a ball! I would love some pointers on taking photos of goldens some time. I have a nice camera and try to take nice ones, but that is it!


Come for a hike with us Lauren and we can take some of your girls.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Gorgeous dogs!.How old is Finn?.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Finn is 10.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Ljilly28 said:


> Last year, we had a porcupine epidemic, and each golden took quills in the face at least once during the late summer. Fat little buggers climb trees- who knew?


OMG really??!! How scary that must have been! 

And, I'll echo everyone else's sentiments: Your pictures are absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Lauren SHOULD go with you, she doesn't fall like I do!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ljilly*

Ljilly

Your Dogs are ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS AND YOU take WONDERFUL PICTURES!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Fantastic pictures of your beautiful goldens, but I have to say the one of Finn is my favorite. I've got a soft spot for the Old Golds-Finn's a beautiful Sugar face boy.


----------



## Kathrynehalliday (Jan 11, 2012)

Two of my happy golden.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Jill,
Lets plan a day for a walk, that would be a lot of fun! And Janice, you can come once the ice is gone!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

As usual-gorgeous dogs, gorgeous pictures!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Lauren, we hike or head for Ferry beach every single day! Name your day.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

That sounds like fun, haven't walked there yet. Let me look at my calendar later when I am home and get back to you!


----------



## Amberbark (Oct 5, 2011)

*Gorgeous!*

Love all the pics! Beautiful landscape and gorgeous dogs! My fav is the second pic of Copley in the squirrel pose. Absolutely striking! :wavey:


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Such beautiful faces - every one. They all have their own looks and expressions, but all so gorgeous. 

I'm a little jealous of your snow, too. We have had the warmest, most snow-less winter here ever. The parks have been muddy swamps. Just walks on workdays, but on the weekends, I've just been sucking it up and saying, go for it. She needs to run, and, well, bathtubs can always be cleaned.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## KatieandAngie (Dec 24, 2008)

Ljilly28 said:


> Not many photos of Finn bc he was a red blur dashing around the woods


 
I love that face. Beautiful, just absolutely beautiful


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Finn has eyeliner, and so much soulfulness. He's such a wonderful dog.


----------



## Dexter12 (Feb 10, 2012)

Dex loves to smile, because he's doing something that he's not supposed to be doing.








or just because


----------



## StEt0417 (Mar 7, 2012)

Ljilly28 said:


> Tally and Copley still playing around after our two hour hike


beautiful boys


----------

